# Best Table Saw



## andrascott (6 Apr 2009)

I am looking to buy a 10" table saw at the lower end of the market e.g. £150 bracket. Is the Ryobi ETS 1526AL better than the Draper Rexon Etc? I see some on ebay at a good discount.
Many thanks 
Andra


----------



## wizer (6 Apr 2009)

Welcome Andra

Sorry I think you need to more than double your budget to get a decent tablesaw. The little axminster is the entry level IMHO. Everything else is just not worth wasting your money. Save up a bit, you'll be glad you waited.


----------



## FogggyTown (6 Apr 2009)

andrascott":1i18h01v said:


> I am looking to buy a 10" table saw at the lower end of the market e.g. £150 bracket. Is the Ryobi ETS 1526AL better than the Draper Rexon Etc? I see some on ebay at a good discount.
> Many thanks
> Andra



I had that Ryobi and it was OK for a while but it soon revealed itself as not being particularly accurate when it came to mitering or ripping. And the electronic brakes went futt after six months. Then I bit the bullet and decided to spend a bit more to get some quality.

http://www.powertoolsuk.co.uk/webcat/de ... 10&ID=1433

(The equivalent Makita and Metabo came close joint second, btw.)

Worlds of difference. Solid, reliable and accurate. This one will probably see me out!


----------



## Gower (6 Apr 2009)

Hello Andra and welcome to the forum. It's already been said but I'll repeat. Don't by a cheapy if you can avoid it. I did the same as FogggyTown, ended up buying a Bosch GTS10 (110volt in my case as I got a special deal and paid just under £300 five years ago. I love it and it does everything I want and it's easy to move around. I may have been fortunate but I've always found Bosch kit to be pretty robust as far as the keen amateur is concerned.
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## FogggyTown (6 Apr 2009)

Actually - I just realised. I've had both the Ryobi AND the Draper! Impressions were that the Draper got 5/10 and the Ryobi maybe 6/10.


----------



## p111dom (6 Apr 2009)

I agree with the others. A used Kity 419 or the Axminster clone would be the minimum requirement not to be wasting money IMO.


----------



## Karl (6 Apr 2009)

All good advice, except that if the OP only has £150, then he can't afford to buy any of the saws mentioned (new at any rate).

I'd keep my eye open on e-bay for a better quality 2nd hand saw. Or perhaps contact your local auctioneers - there are plenty of companies going bump at the moment and you may be able to pick up a bargain at auction.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## woodchip (6 Apr 2009)

Just to reiterate what the others have said, I bought a cheap Rexon (having had a rexon mitre saw for years and been pleased with it) table saw, used it about a dozen times and have now binned it. Very poor.


----------



## Digit (6 Apr 2009)

Like everybody else who's posted I worked my way through disappointment after disappointment.

Roy.


----------



## wizer (6 Apr 2009)

Yes either keep an eye on eBay (An Axminster TS200 went for £150 recently) or save until you have enough for a brand new one. If you have £150 now, by the end of the year you might be able to double that?


----------



## Digit (6 Apr 2009)

Wise words from wizer Andra, a table saw that isn't accurate is suitable only for cutting kettle wedges.

Roy.


----------



## dennis (6 Apr 2009)

I always get asked what I mean, when I say that I am cutting kettle wedges, and have not heard any other person use the term for years.

No doubt that you will be asked what they are.

Dennis


----------



## Digit (6 Apr 2009)

Language changes somewhat with the years does it not?

Roy.


----------



## Grinding One (6 Apr 2009)

If it were me I would ask Santa for one  he brings nice ones,just sit on his lap and explain just what you would like.
Not much money buy an old one (One of the name brands at a boot sale)


----------



## FogggyTown (6 Apr 2009)

dennis":2krx38o1 said:


> I always get asked what I mean, when I say that I am cutting kettle wedges, and have not heard any other person use the term for years.
> 
> No doubt that you will be asked what they are.
> 
> Dennis



I give up. What's a kettle wedge? 

Don't mind me. It was quite a while before I figured out that what my father-in-law called "deal" was actually pallet-grade pine! (I think) :roll:


----------



## Digit (6 Apr 2009)

Fire wood. Deal was a standard size of Scandinavian soft wood that was purchased as a deal.

Roy.


----------



## DaveL (7 Apr 2009)

FogggyTown":13j27gjf said:


> dennis":13j27gjf said:
> 
> 
> > I always get asked what I mean, when I say that I am cutting kettle wedges, and have not heard any other person use the term for years.
> ...


Well I know them as kettle chocks, wood used to heat the kettle, tea making on site was not always a case of buying it from a van. :lol:


----------

